# blackholes in drywall, please assist?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

You are saying there is a hole behind that blob we are seeing? Can you take a picture of it after it is cleaned? Also, we need a scale to know how big that is. A dime or quarter size?

If there is a small hole that grows to be that blob and it is coming out of a hole we need to decide it it is an insect or mold. If you can save some of it a local government agency might be able to identify it.

Being on a bathroom wall asks the question about having and using a bath exhaust fan.

Bud


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Termite mud tubes.


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Bud9051 said:


> You are saying there is a hole behind that blob we are seeing? Can you take a picture of it after it is cleaned? Also, we need a scale to know how big that is. A dime or quarter size?
> 
> If there is a small hole that grows to be that blob and it is coming out of a hole we need to decide it it is an insect or mold. If you can save some of it a local government agency might be able to identify it.
> 
> ...


I cleaned the two wall hole that are the holes itself is very small, like pocking toothpick in to a wall. Bad news is I took a flash light a saw termite when it was tying to come out, but went back in.


I usually use Bifen XTS Bifenthrin Concentrate mixing 32oz in gallon of water and spry around outside my home around foundation and grass and trees from march till October every two weeks. Due to crazy rain this year, I was little late and say this mess in the bedroom earlier this week. Been using this treatment for year without any issues.


I think I am going to treat the outside foundation around the home with Termidor SC Termiticide by Termidor, which requires I dig around the foundation of the home. But not sure what can I do for inside the home, in drywall? will try to inspect in attic tomorrow!

As a last resort I will call a exterminator if necessary since groupon lots options in my area. not sure what there cost will be vs something I can do treat it and also future prevention!


----------



## kakashi (Jun 12, 2013)

Reading online for last 3 hours and it might be better for me to use Bora Care and treat inside the drywall by drilling holes. Many guide places like Amazon mention this is one time treatment for the wood. means I do not have to treat it again? is that true?

Also what do you guys recommend I do here for long lasting treatment?

Any guides for your suggestions or Bora Care guides on how to apply properly?

If its a permanent treatment, why not do the entire home. Whats the best way to approach that with cost, time and number of holes I drill around the entire home?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not a bug pro and what I do know about termites is limited to our northern variety, I think your wood munchers are different. You also build more homes on a slab foundation. Is yours a slab? I didn't see basement or crawlspace mentioned.

If your house in built on a slab that would mean drilling that slab on the inside along all exterior and interior walls.

As for calling an exterminator and paying the big bucks they will not only get rid of the termites immediately (and stop the ongoing damage) but provide you with a certification that they did the work along with the necessary ongoing treatment. 

AS for how much damage has been done, it's hidden behind the walls and is a result of your ineffective approach to treatment. Unfortunate, but not a good DIY project at this point.

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Fla has a big termite problem and back when I lived there the bug companies were required by law to provide a 1 yr warranty on their termite treatments. Here in tenn my wife's sister has an ongoing termite problem. She pays for her house to be treated every yr but if she sees anything - they come back for free.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

In regards to Texas and its termites I thought this was an interesting read.
http://www.termite.com/termites/termites-texas.html

Texas does seem to have a few to deal with.

Bud


----------

